

A native go bcrypt library - weekendlogic
https://github.com/weekendlogic/bcrypt

======
zoowar
Good job, but you still haven't included my copyright notice in bcrypt.go.
Please correct this.

I considered a native approach, but found the cgo approach was faster. Who
knows if it really makes that much of a difference, but running 'time gotest'
on your native version and my cgo version finds the cgo version is faster.

native: real: 0m16.017s user: 0m15.899s sys: 0m0.055s

cgo: real: 0m9.976s user: 0m9.871s sys: 0m0.055s

Should write a Benchmark test for a better comparison.

